# Vans Pro-Tec Equipment the Good and the Bad~



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello everyone!!!

My name is Sean and I am a Design Student at Pasadena Art Center.
For this year I am trying to do design some snow gear (hard and soft) for a class to ideate new stuff or better for us to use and have fun while we are protected!! :laugh:

My first assignment is to do some research about what you guys think about the brand of Vans Pro-Tec helmets and protective gear to start off. I can be good and/or bad because your feedback is the utmost important input for us to create better products for you guys!!~~~~ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is there anything you guys might want to add or subtract with the Vans Pro-Tec Brand?

Technology? 
(Blue Tooth, GPS, Electronic Gauges…ect…anything goes! Maybe a Sony PS3 integrated into the helmet? Hehehehe. Crazier the better)

Mechanism?
(New ways to tighten gear such as using a turn dial…. New components for better control such as having shock absorbers like Nike Air?)

Style?
(New colors, patterns, or materials…. Like carbon fiber, mesh fabric, metals…ect.)

Also is there anything that we should take out that is annoying the crap out of you?

I am here to listen and change it for all of ya~~~~ and your voice is very important and respected.

So... What is great about Vans Pro-tec equipment and what is awful about it? why? 

Cheers!~~


----------

